# bath salts



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Bath salts. Does anyone have a good recipe/blend? How much per ounce do you charge?
Do you use glass or plastic containers?
Thanks!
Becky


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Plastic containers I use to use the 6" tubes with a lid, I think they hold about 3-4 ounces, (I may be wrong) but I charges $3.00 for those and www.bayousome.com brought in these great 10 oz. plastic apothecary jars with a cork and shrinkwrap they are too cute and I would charge $5.00 for those. Experimented at first with 1/2 epsom and 1/2 dead sea salt worked beautifully but you can also use plain dead sea salt if you want.

Autumn


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Salts didn't sell well here - I don't mean getting people to buy MORE I mean just getting people to buy them AT ALL. So I gave it up. My prices were similar to Autumns.

here's the recipe I used from craftserver:
2 parts epsom salts
1 part sea salt
1 part baking soda
1/2 part dry milk powder

Put 2 cups misture in gallon ziplock. ADd 1 tsp fragrance and 2 tsp glycerin. Color with liquid color if desired. Shake bag until it is all mixed well. I used a pippette for fragrance and used about 6 ml per two cups.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

That is also why I don't do them anymore, they just didn't sell well. 

Autumn


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks....not optimistic but I will give a few a try 
Becky


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

I bought my salts from NuScents.com. I got the fine and course. I do not sell my bath salts, but use them for herbal baths. Every year I give Eucalyptus and camphor bath salts to my family around christmas. I use large baby food jars. Mix 1/8 cup fine salt the rest is course. Then I add the oils. 10 drops of each and no more. Oils are to caustic to the skin so I don't use very much. Make them in the summer and place them in a cool dark room. Tammy


----------

